# Storage well Big Game



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I got some time from my hunny do's to do just a little to my Big Game for sun . Got the Flush mount rod holders in and Anchor trolly set , also found tucked away in my shed this little plastic basket








Was thinking I might could use this, just might fit
























Loaded up








Didn't get a pic of it pushed under the seat but you can tuck it under and push a soft cooler forward and facing the toggles to the front makes getting in and out easy.

When all said and done my Mother in-law came home with a basket from K-Mart the same size w/ rubber feet on it  might have to make a run to replace hers 

So what do you think neat huh?
jerry



more pics comin soon


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

looks awesome!!! but you need some sun... your arms are as white as elmer fudd


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> looks awesome!!! but you need some sun... your arms are as white as elmer fudd


LOL hey theres a tan line ... see where my watch was ..
hey I've been on night shift for the last year and I like Bloody Marys


Bluh Bluh

jerry


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

*Ya know*

I have the same exact boat, same color and all. I would like to put a center hatch on mine but my main concern is how much water is gonna get inside it when I'm paddling out past the breakers and what not.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

looking good


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> I have the same exact boat, same color and all. I would like to put a center hatch on mine but my main concern is how much water is gonna get inside it when I'm paddling out past the breakers and what not.


The hatch has a seal in it and locks down pretty good , haven't took a good wave in it yet but did get a heavy rain on it and not a drop inside.

If you ever think of putting a rudder in yours you have to have that hatch!

jerry


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Unless you know how to use an electricians fish tape.


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the same boat with the hatch,the seal seams to work just fine.I've paddled around in windy,choppy and big swells and its good to go.I worry more about getting knocked off by a big swell than getting swamped.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

I like it! Once I get my baby on the water a few times, I will make the decision if I want to go with the hatch or not...but I am really likeing yours!

MYT


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Looks good but too clean. Needs some slime and blood on it . good luck with it.:beer:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

You pounced on that basket op, eh? Gotta love it when a plan comes together and you can fit the last piece of the puzzle in place. 
If I was you, I'd pick up more than one basket on the run to Kmart....just in case the heat and sun takes a toll on the lone basket you now have. Stores tend to carry certain types/sizes of items _only_ til they decide to redo their inventory. Never hurts to have a small stash of extras....especially the perfect fitting size.
And besides, you might wanna rush there pronto....after posting them thar pics on the www ....there's lots of unregistered users lurking about P&S in the middle of the night  taking all this valuable info and tips to heart. Even though they aren't technically here, their presence is felt anyway.  

I got a legit tip....some stores around here may carry the large ziplock freezer bags that'll hold your lure cases. I think they are 2 gallon size bags. I use to get some from Krogers but they put em on clearance some years back and I loaded up then. Haven't checked them in years since. Course if they do again carry them there, you'll know cause the shelf slot is bound to be empty by the time you get there.  I just have that feeling.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Tand A .... opps I mean Thrifty Angler  I couldn't resist , yeah I'm going to hunt them up soon as I find which "K" she went too you know they all don't carry everything the others do 
Keep those tips comming and come on out to the big E for those long skinny fish :fishing:

jerry


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Thanks Tand A .... opps I mean Thrifty Angler  I couldn't resist ,
> 
> jerry


Yep... got me to laugh out loud.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

JapaneseZero said:


> Yep... got me to laugh out loud.


 JZ you still want to hit the Ditch Sat


jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Jerry just want to know how the decals are working out for you and if you had put them on your boat


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> JZ you still want to hit the Ditch Sat
> 
> 
> jerry


Can't this saturday. wife made plans for me with her friend and her hyper boyfriend. Im not his biggest fan but whatever. anyways might try for next week.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Jerry just want to know how the decals are working out for you and if you had put them on your boat


OBX yeah I got them on last night well take a pic and I'll be showing them off this weekend  
Thanks Again for them .


jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Good deal Jerry Ive been thinking about ™ that sticker and see if it will take off, I know a lot of ppl up here in MD like it


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Good deal Jerry Ive been thinking about ™ that sticker and see if it will take off, I know a lot of ppl up here in MD like it


You should give it a shot who knows right 
Might make a nice Team name 

Whens the next time you'll be up or down this way , I see you got 2 locals lol , my folks live in Edenton.:beer::fishing:

jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Good deal Jerry Ive been thinking about ™ that sticker and see if it will take off, I know a lot of ppl up here in MD like it












here you go OBX again thanks have to start a trend



jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks awesome on the blue boat Jerry...now just wait and see the reaction of your other kayak buddies.


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

Decal looks great! I just picked up a oceans kayak Big Game yesterday. New to this type of fishing so I sort of looking at the setups everyone is using. OH Shin Rin's Yak looks great. I just may need to copy his tackle storage idea.


----------

